# Funny phrases using the four letters of your MBTI type



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Imagination Needs Total Jurisdiction!


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Everyday News Twisted to Perfection....

I Need Time for Ponies!


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Drowning_Zora said:


> I nod to ponies.





ElectricSparkle said:


> I Need Time for Ponies!


----------



## Kairos (Jul 28, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Extroverted iNtuitively-Thinking Perciever?
> 
> wait I don't think I got that right...
> 
> ...


Extreme Need To Piss _you off_


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

*I*ncredulous *N*ihilistic *T*yrannical *J*ouster

*I*nquisitive *N*inja *T*aunts *J*ubilantly


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Kairos said:


> Extreme Need To Piss _you off_


It's ENTP not ENTPYO


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> It's ENTP not ENTPYO


Entpyo sounds like a pokémon or something.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> Entpyo sounds like a pokémon or something.


...You know what? I think we might be on to something!


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

I Never Find Justice


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Celtic Dreams said:


> I Never Find Justice


That's not funny, that's sad.

Shame on you. :wink:


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

absentminded said:


> That's not funny, that's sad.
> 
> Shame on you. :wink:


Well I meant it as a joke on our type ya know.. lol


----------

